# Atwood furnace



## Mark Brown (Oct 27, 2016)

Atwood furnace timer relay bad. relay # 31017. This relay is discontinued. What is the best replacement?


----------



## vanole (Oct 27, 2016)

Mark,

Quick sniff on the net googling Atwood Furnace Relay came up with this:

http://www.adventurerv.net/atwood-hydroflame-furnace-relay-p-29401.html


----------

